# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  ANNIE, research platform for mobile manipulation, Fraunhofer Institute for Factory Operation and Automation IFF, Magdeburg, Germany

## Airicist

DEveloper - Fraunhofer Institute for Factory Operation and Automation IFF

Home page - Research Platform for Mobile Manipulation ANNIE

----------


## Airicist

ANNIE: Demonstration of Mobile Robot Skills – Assembly

Published on Oct 29, 2015




> "Annie" is a research platform for mobile manipulation, developed by the Fraunhofer IFF in Magdeburg, Germany. The video demonstrates some basic skills and technologies for simple assembly tasks. The robot uses the the multi-sensor light-field camera integrated in its head to detect and localize objects. The camera system was developed in the project ISABEL. Furthermore, a new framework for the integration of intelligent IoT devices is used, which allows the control of the screwdriver via WLAN.

----------


## Airicist

ANNIE: Demonstration of Mobile Robot Skills – Human Assistance

Published on Oct 29, 2015




> “Annie” is a research platform for mobile manipulation, developed by the Fraunhofer IFF in Magdeburg, Germany. The video demonstrates some basic skills and technologies for simple tasks involving human assistance. In this case, the robot cooperates with a human to mount a long and unwieldy part. Autonomous, pre-planned movements of the robot react to actions from the human worker to correctly mount the part.

----------


## Airicist

ISABEL: Handhabung und Logistik – Life-Science-Szenario

Published on Jun 14, 2016




> The mobile assistance robot ANNIE was developed by the Fraunhofer IFF in Magdeburg, Germany, as a universal system able to be used for a large number of industrially relevant applications. The robot was intended as a development platform, both for showcasing individual technologies and for test and development of the necessary software and systems integrations tools necessary for supporting such a universal system. 
> 
> For the life-science scenario we demonstrate in this video, the robot must be able to autonomously navigate to different rooms, including being able to open a standard door. It needs to pick up microwell plates from a table that were prepared by a human lab assistant and put them into a larger carrier for efficiency. Next, the plates need to be taken to a drop-off point representing the load-port of some automated handling machine. These requirements would usually call for different grippers specific to the objects that require handling (plates, carrier, door handle). However, we were able to successfully use the 3-finger robotic hand for all handling and manipulation tasks in this scenario. A further novelty shown in the video is how the robot is able to identify the microwell plates, which are made of glossy, transparent plastic and are generally difficult to identify with traditional machine vision systems. Our approach, whereby we use a light field camera to identify such transparent and glossy parts is demonstrated here. 
> 
> The novel programming system shown in the video allows the user to define a process as a sequence of parameterized skills (i.e. basic functionalities), giving them a quick visual overview of the entire task and a simplified means for programming a complex robotic system. 
> 
> The ISABEL project has received funding from the German Federal Ministry of Education and Research (BMBF) under grant agreement no. 01IM12006C (ISABEL).

----------

